# Huffy Daisy Tandem Chain Guard



## STOUT (Apr 4, 2014)

Im looking for a chain guard for a 60's huffy daisy tandem. Looking for just about any condition!


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh, just took a whole bike to a consignment auction that's being held tomorrow.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 8, 2014)

I didn't know anybody actually restored these things. Shipping is going to be a killer when you find the part!


----------

